# Dealing with the police and vaping



## Maxxis (26/8/15)

Got pulled over a week or so back for blowing a few little clouds out my sunroof. Guy was asking what I am smoking because of the "white smoke" 

Anybody have similar experiences? I'd hate to have some power hungry pig confiscate a mod or something because of ignorance. Therefor I stick to my eGo in the car and leave the clouds at home. 

Your take?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (26/8/15)

Please keep in mind that there are police officers on this forum as well that don't take kindly to being called a pig.
They stopped you because they were curious and it's their job to be. For all they know, it could be dagga.

Reactions: Agree 13


----------



## Riaz (26/8/15)

I dont think they can confiscate your mod for any reason.

Unless its blurring your vision when driving LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maxxis (26/8/15)

My apologies to anybody that took offence to the previous title. I meant no disrespect to the hard working and honest officers of the law out there. It was aimed at the corrupt ones like the one that pulled me over. He ended the conversation with asking for money.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (26/8/15)

I agree @Maxxis - no point making massive clouds in the car - in any event, it can be dangerous if you cant see in front of you for a few seconds !

As for the cops - it reminds me of when I was stopped by a cop (routine check for drivers license etc) when on route to the airport a while back. I was actually quite late and cutting it very fine - if I was 15 minutes late I may have missed the plane.

So he stops me and points out that my drivers disc on the window has expired. I actually nearly had heart failure because I never let that disc expire. I think it was because in the postal strike they never sent me the renewal form notification.

Anyway, this cop was taking his time, examining my car and looking in my boot. And looking all over the car. I explained that I had a plane to catch (which I am sure they hear all the time) but in my case this was real. I showed him my bag for my trip and he did not even acknowledge. Was as if my hurried state made him go slower. 

Then he saw my Reo Mini in the console between my seats. Well that was just it. I thought I would miss my plane!

Not so! 

He was a smoker and after I gave him a quick 2 minute demo of the Reo - he said I must go catch my plane and get my disc renewed when I come back. He was so impressed and interested in the Reo that he said it looked very different to other e-cigs. He was my big pal after that  Phew.... I made my plane...

Moral of the story - don't get stopped by the cops when you are in a hurry. Lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (26/8/15)

Maxxis said:


> My apologies to anybody that took offence to the previous title. I meant no disrespect to the hard working and honest officers of the law out there. It was aimed at the corrupt ones like the one that pulled me over. He ended the conversation with asking for money.



I get what you're saying, but we have to keep a few things in mind.
Vaping has not really gone mainstream media yet in South Africa and there have been no internal circulars in the SAPS informing police officers what vaping is and about electronic cigarettes. A lot of cops out there still have no clue what it is or that it exists. I've met a few and informed them of it and how it works.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (26/8/15)

@zadiac - I only pray to be stopped one day by you!
We will have a lekker vape meet on the highway!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## zadiac (26/8/15)

Silver said:


> @zadiac - I only pray to be stopped one day by you!
> We will have a lekker vape meet on the highway!



Yeah, that would be nice. Unfortunately I do not work outside on the vehicles anymore due to my medical condition. I really miss it.
I look at these youngsters today and it's jaw dropping how lazy they are. My arrest rate per 4 day shift was more than theirs are in a month!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## GadgetFreak (26/8/15)

Officer @zadiac you are in possession of a 100 watt Sigelei and a Billow V2 RTA at 0.34Ohms and a Tesla Invader. Please see the commanding officer immediately!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## zadiac (26/8/15)

GadgetFreak said:


> Officer @zadiac you are in possession of a 100 watt Sigelei and a Billow V2 RTA at 0.34Ohms and a Tesla Invader. Please see the commanding officer immediately!



Commander has been briefed already. All is good

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (26/8/15)

Maxxis said:


> Got pulled over a week or so back for blowing a few little clouds out my sunroof. Guy was asking what I am smoking because of the "white smoke"
> 
> Anybody have similar experiences? I'd hate to have some power hungry pig confiscate a mod or something because of ignorance. Therefor I stick to my eGo in the car and leave the clouds at home.
> 
> Your take?




I get pulled over quite a lot. Many of the traffic officers here are regular customers in store, so it's mainly just to inspect whats new in my tank and confiscate my juice.

We tight

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Funny 4


----------



## Dale Edwards (26/8/15)

Havent been pulled over yet, but have been asked often what are you smoking? Answer? I vape Kings Creme on my Sigelei with my TFV4 quad coil @ 150w.......


----------



## shaunnadan (26/8/15)

So I read this post earlier and on my way home I got pulled over, lol

So 99% of the time the empd cops see me at their buildings for work purposes so I show him my license and then my official id card. Normally they ask my what division im in but today the cop was in shock! 

Now I usually vape the REO while driving and only keep the sigelei for delays at roadblocks. It attracts enough attention that the cops will come out to look and then after a quick show they usually laugh and smile then let me carry on with my day. 

But today I wasn't vaping while driving...

So the cop goes to get backup and talks directly to my intern. They chat a bit in "dialect" and then tell me to carry on.

As we driving I ask my intern what just happened and he tells me the cop assumed he was holding a weapon but couldn't recognise what it was. So he called for backup and after a quick demo they understood what an e-cig was and that the "thick long tube" wasn't a weapon.

Now I'm considering getting my intern a box mod

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DoubleD (26/8/15)

I've been stopped/asked by cops on a few occasions, all occasions happened/happens like this,
1) He see's me chucking a cloud, he is shocked I could be smoking dagga right in front of him, he approaches and asks "what the hell is that", I explain, he laughs, I laugh, the end. 
2) He see's me chucking a cloud, walks on, he does a double look back, squints his eyes to see what I have in my hand, I look him in the eye and take another vape, he realizes I cant be that 'Ougat' and carries on with whatever he was doing.

Also 50% of the guys I spoke too, knew what the basic ecig was and were interested in my tool of choice. The other group knew nothing about it but never confiscated it from me. And this is in in many different towns all over the west coast. So far so good

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (26/8/15)

Dale Edwards said:


> Havent been pulled over yet, but have been asked often what are you smoking? Answer? I vape Kings Creme on my Sigelei with my TFV4 quad coil @ 150w.......



Your answer should be: "I don't smoke"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (27/8/15)

zadiac said:


> Yeah, that would be nice. Unfortunately I do not work outside on the vehicles anymore due to my medical condition. I really miss it.
> I look at these youngsters today and it's jaw dropping how lazy they are. My arrest rate per 4 day shift was more than theirs are in a month!


@zadiac I have a soft spot for cops as my late dad was a career policeman.Cheers!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jprossouw (27/8/15)

Got some new respect for you @zadiac, my father is also a police officer. And I really hate it when people refer to them as pigs.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (27/8/15)

Have you seen some of the highway patrol officers?

There was a lady reaching for her holster ed firearm but she had to fling her breast over her shoulder before she had access to the firearm. 

Jokes aside there are many decent police officials, most of us however seem to be in contact with the rotten lot a lot.


----------



## zadiac (27/8/15)

I agree that most of the cops out there are complete assholes these days, but there are some of us that still try to serve the public in a decent and professional way. 
Unfortunately, a lot of public people that comes to the police already have the idea that all police officers are assholes and then they treat them as such which causes the poor cop who actually wanted to help, to lose his temper and then it all goes to hell.
I've been in that situation many times. I always try to stay calm when someone treats me with such disrespect, but at some point you can't keep it bottled up anymore and it comes out.....violently. Everyone has their threshold.


----------



## Christos (27/8/15)

zadiac said:


> I agree that most of the cops out there are complete assholes these days, but there are some of us that still try to serve the public in a decent and professional way.
> Unfortunately, a lot of public people that comes to the police already have the idea that all police officers are assholes and then they treat them as such which causes the poor cop who actually wanted to help, to lose his temper and then it all goes to hell.
> I've been in that situation many times. I always try to stay calm when someone treats me with such disrespect, but at some point you can't keep it bottled up anymore and it comes out.....violently. Everyone has their threshold.



Sadly it is like that with most things in life. I can assure you that there are indeed careless vapers that will bring shame to us all. I remember almost slapping a friend because she was vaping in the airport and was determined not to stop even when asked. 
I prefer to leave my vape in the car. 

I know a few decent men of the law and quite a few firefighters and paramedics. They make good company and can keep up with the way I binge drink lol


----------



## kev mac (27/8/15)

jprossouw said:


> Got some new respect for you @zadiac, my father is also a police officer. And I really hate it when people refer to them as pigs.


Back in the 60s (showing my age) when the term came to light my dad's dept.(Providence) had little "pig" pins made that said "Pride, Integrity, Guts" I thought it was pretty cool.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac (27/8/15)

jprossouw said:


> Got some new respect for you @zadiac, my father is also a police officer. And I really hate it when people refer to them as pigs.



Thank you for the comment, but respect is not what I'm after. What I'm after, is that people who have been helped by the police, acknowledge it and speak out so that other members of the public can see that we are not all bad.
Also, that people realize that cops have certain things they have to do, like pull you over if anything at all sparks suspicion, no matter how small. I have learned over the years that things are more than often not as they seem and anyone who seems innocent enough, could be carrying drugs, illegal firearms, stolen property, etc.
People unfortunately go into a fit when pulled over and start insulting the police officers or just treat them like crap, yet they still expect professional and decent treatment from said police officers. That is not fair. 
I do what I can to help, but sadly my abilities have been impaired over the last few years and I cannot do the job I love so much as well as I used to.
I'm a pen pusher now who barks orders now and then....lol

Sorry I get a little emotional when this topic comes up and would rather not comment on this anymore, but I hope that I have given some people something to think about.

Happy vaping and help cops who are uninformed to understand what it is you're "smoking" hahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

